# Esoteric Audio Musica RCAs and wiring



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I am selling some wiring and interconnects on ebay. 

Most interestgin is likely to be the Esoteric Audio USA Musica 200 RCAs. These puppies are major old school. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Some Power and Speaker wires in my other auctions. 

cooking4pitter | eBay


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a shame that RCA interconnect looks to be a lot longer than I need. It would match my speaker wire.


----------

